# .17 HMR vs .22LR



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

So another naive question. Why do people buy the .17 over the .22?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Speed of about 2,550 feet/second vs. 1,165, which creates numerous advantages as far as energy, trajectory and penetration. Same reason you go with a 30-06 instead of a 30-30. The cost is certainly much more, but a 22 past about 50 yards is a waste of a cheap bullet, whereas the .17hmr is decent up to about 150 yards.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Basically all that stuff mentioned above make it a better hunting round. The cost of ammo make it a poor choice for plinking however unless you are very rich. That is where the .22 LR can't be beat.
Not mentioned is that the .17 HMR is normally extremely accurate, especially with the plastic-tipped bullets.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Each has their use. Simple plinking, the .22rimfire cannot be beat. But if you want to watch starlings explode into puffs of feathers at 100 yards, plink squirrels out of trees at 150 yards... heck watch your bullets impact the target at 100 yards, the .17 is a MIGHTY fun caliber!

Lots of people complain about costs. I bought a ton of 50round packs back when the caliber was new and they were trying to get people to try it. Still havent shot through them yet. Also, I find myself using my .17 for alot of things I used to use a .22-250 for, the .17 ammo is way cheaper than that ammo so I'm actually saving money.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have 3 22's and only one HMR, rarely shoot the .17 due to cost of ammo, just do a lot of plinking.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think people buy the .17HMR because they want something that can reach out and hit a prairie dog or jack rabbit out to 150-200 yards without spending $0.75 per round on .223 bullets and still have some fun doing it. I'm not comparing the .223 to the .17 HMR but just saying it was a nice bridge for moderately cheap .223 ammo and the .22lr.

I own a .17HMR and honestly really enjoy shooting it, but once you start handloading you really dont shoot the .17 as much after that. But when you want a fun, flat shooting varmint caliber that is relatively cheap to shoot, the .17HMR is a great way to go. But when it comes down to it, I still shoot my .22 WMR about 100 times more often than the .17 because it really thumps bunnies pretty dang well out to 100 yards and thats good enough for me with Golden Boy!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I dunno guys. I have a couple 22lr rifles that I would happily match up accuracy against a 17 in a 150+ yard shoot. Now speed and knock down power, I cant argue with that. but when 550 rounds are less than 20 bucks, I can shoot twice if I need to. When I can consistantly hit broken pieces of clay pigeons the size of a thumb nail at 100 yards while shooting cheapo bulk pack ammo, I dont need anything else. and if I do, I have a 22-250 or numerous 223's that I can shoot cheaper and further than a 17. and they arent effected by wind near as much as the 17 is. I've read reviews where if there is basically any wind at all the 17 becomes very random and the accuracy goes to hell. IMO stick with the 22lr. 


Gee


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I dunno guys. I have a couple 22lr rifles that I would happily match up accuracy against a 17 in a 150+ yard shoot.


I don't think your $1,000 custom 10/22's count; if we are talking right out of the box, there is not much comparison IMHO.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I shot a friend's Savage 17 HMR and was quite impressed with the accuracy. I don't have one but I'd like to buy one just to have around. It's not a serious hunting caliber but it has it's place just like any other. The only bad thing is the cost of the ammo.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Gee LeDouche said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno guys. I have a couple 22lr rifles that I would happily match up accuracy against a 17 in a 150+ yard shoot.
> ...


Well. lets not split hairs here. :lol: hahaha

I do have a stock out of the box (limited edition) Savage "Mako" bolt action in 22lr that is nearly as accurate as my custom $1000+ 10/22's.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

$5.99 a box of 20 for the .223 = $0.30 per shot (imported ammo)
$14.00 a box of 50 for .17hmr = $0.28 per shot

for 2 cents more, Ill shoot the .223


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Good point BoOYaA,
I'm not much of a fan of those Russian cartridges though. They are so dirty and build up lacquer in the chamber which is a bit annoying to clean (for me personally)


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Dont forget the mach2!!!!!
I have a 10/22 that I converted and also a savage bolt rifle in the 17hm2
2100 fps and both are extremely accurate.
cal ranch had the hornady ammo for $3.49 per box about 4 years ago, I bought all they had (7 bricks) as the normal going rate is more than double that.
also I bought some remington from natchez once for $2.99 per box, the semi auto doesnt like it, but the savage loves it.... and it smells neat too!
It's "almost" a hmr, and costs about as much as premium 22lr.... I like it!


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I absolutely love my Savage .17 HMR. It is a cotton tail sniping machine. I had a one shot kill last winter on a cotton tail at 225 yds, it had no idea what hit him. I love shooting my 10-22 it's a fun gun, but I never imagined taking out game at that distance with a .22 LR...with the .17 shooting V-Max's it's a reality.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

chet said:


> Dont forget the mach2!!!!!
> I have a 10/22 that I converted and also a savage bolt rifle in the 17hm2
> 2100 fps and both are extremely accurate.
> cal ranch had the hornady ammo for $3.49 per box about 4 years ago, I bought all they had (7 bricks) as the normal going rate is more than double that.
> ...


I have always wanted a .17HM2!!!!!! I wanted one from Magnum Research, but havent gotten around to buy one. I wonder if they make a conversion kit for the rimfire ARs?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is an interesting read for anyone thinking a 22lr is sub par even at longer distances..

http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthr ... 335&page=1


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

A 17HMR is not intended to replace the 22LR in your battery, but to compliment it. It is in the same class as the 22 WMR, or the 5mm Rem. It is not quite a 22 Hornet, but close. No, it doesn't do everything that the 223 can do, nor was it designed for that. It was designed to shoot squirrels out to about 200 yards, and it does that very well. It is intended to double the effective range of the 22LR on small game. And does it quite well. It is not a long range coyote caliber, but should hold its own under 100 yards, with the heavier 20 grain bullets. But that is getting into the 223's realm. Don't expect too much from it and it will serve you well.


----------

